# R33 GTR 1997 HID head lights converted to LHD??



## CyberGod (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi

I live out side UK, and we have left hand drived cars. Last year I imported my Skyline R33 GT-R from 1997 with the HID head lights from the UK.
Now I am wondering if any body know one who can convert my head lights from right to left?


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll pm you have a link to what needs doing somewhere. You'll need to fit standard lights or bulbs to get it through registration ...


----------



## CyberGod (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey, 

That would be nice  I have my car on DK plates, I borrow some non HID headlights that was convertet to left.


----------

